# Floatplane collection



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2014)

Attention all plastic scale model builders....

I have started a collection of 1:48 plastic scale WW-I and WW-II float planes (note: not seaplanes). One of the planes in my collection
is a Japanese "Rufe" that I built for one of the GB's. The others have been donated, purchased or commissioned.

If anyone out there has any float planes they wouldn't mind parting with, please either PM me or email me at [email protected] with
particulars. I promise I won't take credit for building them !

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2014)

Would you want unbuilt ones as well?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the offer, VB, but then I'd have to find someone to build them for me. Me and plastic scale just don't get along. I watch the intermediate and advanced builders in the GB's, and just cringe.

Charles


----------

